# Rehoming an ex stud cat, heart over head.



## Northern castles (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi, im not sure if I'm posting in right place, but here goes. I have two lovely cats, brother and sister who are just over year old. We are first time cat people, and we put a lot of time and thought and research before we took the plunge. Our home looks like zooplus. We spend a lot of time on playing. Our two adore each other, and us, couldn't imagine life without them. Our breeder has raised two well adjusted fluff balls, and since we've kept in regular contact. They are moving abroad, and taking some cats with them, and rehoming a couple. They've asked if we'd like to rehome one of their parents, as they'd rather they were rehoused with someone they knew and who would love them and give them special home. The boy in question was my favourite, and over many visits I fell in love. We'd originally wanted to rehoming ex stud before we adopted our two. I don't know if this would work and my heart is ruining my head. I always thought ex studs needed rehoming as single cats, but I'm still learning cat. I will have a chat with them on Friday. But the last thing I want is to make our two unhappy at new addition in their home. Or upset new cat. And it not work. Financially can afford extra vets, insurance, flea treatment, food etc. And I know I'll need extra litter trays, scratch posts, climbers. And to have separate room to keep them all apart for a week or so, then follow introductions slowly etc. But we are still learning. I couldn't bear to upset out two, or to mess around another poor cat. I think my heart is ruining my head. I've also been asked for a large sum of money, I know he came from excellent lines, but it's in 400 mark. I'm assuming he'll be neutered first as ours are neutered. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Very difficult for me to give an honest answer here and hope others will be able to help you.
I did try to rehome one of my stud boys but it was a disaster. Firstly he sprayed, even a long time after neutering.
Secondly, he still used to try and mount other cats.
In the end i just kept him, although i guess every ex stud is different, so see what others say then decide.

As for price, breeders i know just rehome for free, although they ask for a price in the beginning to ensure (not to free homes), but as this breeder contacted you, i would have thought free to you.

These are just my thoughts, as said, others can hopefully give you more details as my attempt was a complete disaster.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I'd say it's dependant on the cat, lots of variables.

My boys don't spray or bother girls, have never lived alone or outside in a run, so retiring to a pet home with a kitten works well.
I wouldn't want them, male or female, going to a single cat home having grown up with other cats and being a social breed.
I generally wouldn't rehome with existing adult cats, but it depends on the cats involved, it can work out.

Adoption fee is personal choice, the breeder is free to charge whatever she feels is right.


----------



## Northern castles (Mar 18, 2017)

Thank you for all replies, it's good to get more experienced prospective. I'm meeting them for a coffee and chat tomorrow. I've had a couple of days to mull it over and have a list of questions to ask. We'd only ever intended on two. I know last year they took a long time and we're choosy over retiring two cats and finding the right homes, and insisted they were going to only cat households. So I guess they think he will do best with feline company, he is still young, I did fall in love with him every time I visited so I want to make sure I make best disission for him and of course my two. Gosh, our house already looks like crazy cat lady's house, they're isn't a room without tall scratch posts in etc. I must be mad. I've spent this evening planning with room to use as his safe room and asking cats if they wouldn't mind having another Housemate! Thanks again to all those that replied.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Do let us know how you get on


----------



## Northern castles (Mar 18, 2017)

I will let you know. And thanks agsin


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't know what the exact definition of an ex stud is, but I bought a lovely BSH who was 11 months old and had fathered a litter of kittens, his breeder neutered him before leaving and did have him in the home for a couple of weeks before I viewed him. 

He is quite boisterous but is a lovely loving boy. My oldest girl who will be 6 next month doesn't tolerate him very much - I think she would rather he wasn't here


----------



## Northern castles (Mar 18, 2017)

Sorry for the late update. He has now found a home. Few days after our chat with breeder I went to see him with my mother in law, and I'll cut to point, because I can ramble. He's going to live with my in laws end of may along with another cat who had retired but has been his companion for a few years who was going to be rehomed with a friend. So they now have 2 cats I and no dinning room ( it's settling in room now). They're good cat people who previously had cats and are cat sitters for us and sister in law. Though they've always had cats that go out doors, they're used to all our guys being indoors, secure garden only and all the extra stuff that takes over house to keep them happy. So I'm happy about the outcome, and the in laws are excited. They've given up waiting for grandchildren from either of there grown up children so have joined us. Our breeder has been fab and they are currently indoors and enjoying life. I think we definitely would rehome from a breeder in future. But for now it's just our two and I think they'd prefer that too.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

It sounds like an excellent solution has been found and a new pair of cat slaves has been recruited.
( I hope the breeder softened on the monetary aspect as you inlaws have taken 2 and are providing such a great home )


----------

